# 450 lb Daytime Swordfish!!! Pics too!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

For my brother, Capt. Nick Stanczyk aboard the "BnM" out of Bud n' Mary's Marina in Islamorada, Florida, it started out just like any summer day. We caught about 20 schoolie size mahi (3 to 5 lbs), then stopped at one of the humps and caught a 20 lb almaco jack. After that Dean wanted to put his time in for a swordfish, so the Florida Swordfish Charter began. We ran out another 15 miles, sent a bait to the bottom, and starting drifting. We drifted for an hour then checked the bait, it was a little chewed up, but not by swordfish. I told him not to get discouraged, we still had plenty of time. We ran back, sent a fresh bait to the bottom, and after about 10 minutes I saw a bite. Dean started winding, the weight broke off, and the fish raced for the surface. After about 25 minutes of winding, the swordfish broke water, and made a spectacular jump. I told him it was a big fish, somewhere between 300-400 lbs. We get the fish near the boat, but something is wrong, the bait and hook are twisted up in the line right at the rod tip, and the fish is still 40 feet away!... The sword had attacked one of the LP LIGHTS! She just had the leader wrapped up around her bill! The fish swims a few circles around the boat, and then heads to the bottom. We were in 1600' of water, but the fish gets a big belly in the line, and manages to take off a total of 2500'! The fish drowns after an hour, and we could feel dead weight. We start inching the big fish up, and after a total fight of 4 hours, we sink the gaffs into her. The fish had a lower jaw fork length of 103''! Great job Dean! Congrats on your first Broadbill Swordfish! We steam for the dock, make the call to fire up the forklift, and up comes the big sword. The fish weighed in at 450 lbs! It's one of the biggest swordfish ever caught in the Florida Keys on rod and reel! Great day on this Florida Fishing Charter!


Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
http://www.budnmarys.com


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is for sure a monster.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

whattabeast!!!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Quadruple Marker!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

holy cow what a sword!!!!! congrats on a monster and your first.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

u sell that one to the fish markets youll get several hundred dollar bills.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is a fine one. Congrats...


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Amazing! That fish is nearly the size of my whole boat! :bowdown


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

now that's now you set the precedence on a first time catch!!!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, Great fish


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice fish, long haul to the keys from pcola:yes:


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW What a fish. We hope to do the same thing next week. Maybe they will be swimming up and down the wall still. Congrates again on a magnificent fish. Gene


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job!!! Nice meals ahead!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Gene was exact in describing that fish, magnificent! That guy will have a problem though, it's going to be hard to top that fish, but then again he has the satisfaction of knowing he snagged a monster first time on the dance floor.


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

very dissapointed that you kept that sailfish... would have put it back.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

WOW.... great catch ... as for the above post... the fish died on the line so it would have been wastfull to let let the fish go...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

madison swanson said:


> very dissapointed that you kept that sailfish... Would have put it back.


huh??


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

What a beast, great fish guys!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Great catch and what a story*

One in the boat is worth 20 on a long line. That fish would have wrecked this old back and arms. To do battle with that beast is a legend. Good going and go do it again!


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Madison Swanson said:


> very dissapointed that you kept that sailfish... would have put it back.


Did you not read the story?

It DROWNED itself. It was dead and dead weight after coming back up from diving again 40' away from the boat into 2000' of water.

Sure....throw it back. Shark food at that point.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Madison Swanson said:


> very dissapointed that you kept that sailfish... would have put it back.


What "sailfish"??? It was a swordfish and it died on the line. Swordfish are prized for their food value just as red snapper are!!! :fishslap:


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Awsome fish. Swords up! Triple marker! Islamorada is some good fishing.


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

MGlover54 said:


> Did you not read the story?
> 
> It DROWNED itself. It was dead and dead weight after coming back up from diving again 40' away from the boat into 2000' of water.
> 
> Sure....throw it back. Shark food at that point.


Didn't read the story.. sorry guys. just saw the picture


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

try not to take things so seriously... good lord.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

holy cow bat man. That might get you itchin for a little more fun


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Madison Swanson said:


> Didn't read the story.. sorry guys. just saw the picture


Is this the exception to "a picture is worth a thousand words?"


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Madison Swanson said:


> Didn't read the story.. sorry guys. just saw the picture


So how do you explain calling it a sailfish? It clearly did not look like a sailfish in the picture.

Great fish.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

now THAT is a fish! congrats on your first! :thumbsup::thumbup:


_____________________

******** rule :red_indian:


----------

